# Серонегативный спондилоартрит. Сакроилеит



## Ирина М. (13 Июн 2017)

Добрый день, уважаемые доктора форума! Меня зовут Ирина и я обращаюсь к Вам за помощью. В 2015 году моему сыну поставили диагноз: серонегативный спондилоартрит (HLA B-27 положительный), правосторонний сакроилеит, моноартрит правого коленного сустава.

Биографические данные сына:

1.  Магась Денис, дата рождения: 28.09.1991 г., полных 25 лет, женат, планируют рождение ребенка.
2.  В настоящее время живет и работает в г. Москве (зарегистрирован в г. Ростов-на-Дону).
3.  На фоне не прерывного приема сульфасалазина жалоб нет. При прерывании употребления препарата – боли и ограниченность движения..
4.  Начало заболевания с 2013 года – на фоне общего здоровья появились боли в спине и ноге справа. На МРТ – правосторонний сакроилеит.

Проблематика:

1.  Полная зависимость от сульфасалазина.
2.  Неизвестна первопричина заболевания. Откуда появилось заболевание? Где ее первопричина и источник? Что лечить? Ведь, по сути, в настоящее время мы убираем лишь болевой симптом, а саму болезнь не лечим.
3.  Длительный прием препарата негативно воздействует на печень, почки и другие органы и системы.

Пожалуйста, подскажите, где искать причину заболевания? Как избавиться от лекарственной зависимости от сульфасалазина? Какие действия предпринять по лечению?

С уважением, Магась Ирина


----------



## La murr (13 Июн 2017)

@Ирина М., здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## Ирина М. (13 Июн 2017)

Информация по заболеванию на данный момент:


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Июн 2017)

Неправильное рассуждение.
Причина в аутоимунной агрессии.
Лечение адекватное, уменьшение этой агрессии.


----------



## Ирина М. (14 Июн 2017)

Аутоимунно


----------



## Ирина М. (14 Июн 2017)

Аутоимунной агрессии до 22 лет не было. Она ведь тоже взялась откуда-то... Лечение... В настоящее время снижаем агрессию и убираем лишь болевой симптом... Без сульфасалазина - никак. Получается, что что мы теперь постоянно будем на нем...?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Июн 2017)

Скорее всего да, постоянно. Хотя с возрастом иногда удаётся сойти с препаратов, так как активность иммунитета снижается.
Есть варианты с гомеопатией, но тут надо попасть на специалиста, который контролирует все как в обычной медицине, но ведёт пациентов на своих препаратах.
Почему в 22 года произошёл сбой в и иммунной системе прежде всего надо спросить у себя, большинство вспоминают про ангину, на которую не обращали внимания и не пролечили антибиотиками.
Живете где? В Москву к хорошему специалисту, на кафедру, поедете?


----------



## Ирина М. (15 Июн 2017)

Сын живет и работает сейчас в Москве. Ангину, ОРВИ, ветряную оспу и другие "обычные" заболевания, которыми болеют большинство детей, лечили медикаментозно, где в стационаре, где амбулаторно. А вот из роддома выписали нас со стафилококком в кишечнике и дисбактериозом. Дисбактериоз лечила лакто-, бифидобактерином, бактисубтилом и др.. А вот стафилококк никак не лечили... Жили тогда в глубинке на о. Сахалин. Доктора там на это вообще не обращали особое внимание, поэтому как могла, так и действовала по ситуации... С возрастом все выровнялось, успокоилось... Теперь понимаю, что было ОЧЕНЬ мало сделано тогда...
Федор Петрович, конечно же мы поедем к хорошему специалисту. И если понадобиться, то и к нескольким... Спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Июн 2017)

Свяжитесь со мной по sfp05@mail.ru


----------



## Ирина М. (17 Июн 2017)

Федор Петрович, спасибо Вам большое за помощь и поддержку


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Июн 2017)

О результатах посещения ревматолога сообщите.


----------

